# 300 Amp service?



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone in NJ know what requirements i need to upgrade from a 200A to a 300A service or perhaps a 400A. I have done 200s and 150s but never a 300, if anyone can shed some light on this i would gladly appreciate it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Giorgio.g said:


> Does anyone in NJ know what requirements i need to upgrade from a 200A to a 300A service or perhaps a 400A. I have done 200s and 150s but never a 300, if anyone can shed some light on this i would gladly appreciate it.


First, do you know who the power company is?


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

magnettica said:


> first, do you know who the power company is?


jcp&l


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Giorgio.g said:


> jcp&l


Then I think you can use a 320 amp continuous meter enclosure and double lug the load side to (2) or more 200 amp main breaker panels.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I know in pseg you need to go file for an ESI before you do anything. You need to fill out a load sheet as well.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah anything over 200 amps and the poco wants to know about it.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> Then I think you can use a 320 amp continuous meter enclosure and double lug the load side to (2) or more 200 amp main breaker panels.


Can you elaborate, Does that mean that i dont have to change my service mast or wire to the meter or do i have to change the wiring on the line side of the meter to 320A rated? just replace the meter rated for 320 with double lug? correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Giorgio.g said:


> Can you elaborate, Does that mean that i dont have to change my service mast or wire to the meter? just replace the meter rated for 320 with double lug? correct me if i am wrong.


You are wrong. The meter enclosure is rated 320 continuous.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

backstay said:


> You are wrong. The meter enclosure is rated 320 continuous.


So i would have to pretty much upgrade the entire service, but if that is the case might as well do a 400A, A 400 amp meter base is rated 400 amps non- continuous loads and 320 amps (80%) for continuous loads


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

What is the calculated load? 

Pete


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Giorgio.g said:


> So i would have to pretty much upgrade the entire service, but if that is the case might as well do a 400A, A 400 amp meter base is rated 400 amps non- continuous loads and 320 amps (80%) for continuous loads


We call them 400 amp, but the are really 320 amp continuous. And yes you would have to upgrade. Can you get by with a 225 amp service?


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

backstay said:


> Can you get by with a 225 amp service?


how i wish, unfortunately no, a lot of these rich people are getting these tesla cars not taking into consideration their electrical service, my best bet is doing a 320A, use double wire lugs on the load and shed the 200A panel and the 100A car tesla car charger.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Giorgio.g said:


> how i wish, unfortunately no, a lot of these rich people are getting these tesla cars not taking into consideration their electrical service, my best bet is doing a 320A, use double wire lugs on the load and shed the 200A panel and the 100A car tesla car charger.


We would bring a separate service in to charge the car at night at a lower rate. I bring them in at 225. And if the house needed it I would up it to 225 also. But these are separate drops coming down the pole. Two meters.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You can use the 320 pan for 400 amps out of Long Island. The 300 amp service is a shlong island thing.


----------

